# New Caravan Club site - nearly ready



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have just come back from a very pleasant 5 days in the New Forest - (best weather of the summer!), 3 nights at Forest Holidays at Holmsley and 2 at Hollands Wood. Excellent value (yes, I know it's a rip off in season), but we had the CCC discount for over 55's and didn't have a hook-up at Holmsley - under £8 a night, showers / loos included. 
Anyway, back to the title (i'm off topic before I start!) - I cycled out of Holmsley across to where the Caravan Club are putting the finishing touches to their new site at Bransgore. It's on the other side of what was the runway at the wartime airfield that is so much in evidence at Holmsley; I think there used to be a campsite there, and it's just outside the official New Forest National Park boundary, so presumably they can build there easier than if it was inside. I looked over the fence and it's pretty big - 2 huge toilet blocks and the usual roads with hook-up posts everywhere; a mixture of grass & hardstandings apparently. The contractors were surfacing the new access road, and it looks like it's nearly ready to open. I presume they'll be opening all year, and with this in mind, should the CCC / Forest holidays organsiation be opening more of their sites for longer in the autumn/ winter? Only Setthorns is open all year in the New Forest, and that has no showers / loos. Holmsley has loads of hardstanding areas, 3 good toilet blocks which have been recently upgraded; just crying out to be used all year - there is a definite shortage of all-year sites in the south of England, so what's stopping them?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could not agree more with you on this subject. we use the roundhill site, used to use denny wood, have used the setthorns. but do like the freedom allowed by the roundhill site.

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I believe C&CC site at Delamere Forest Nr. Chester is open all year.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I believe C&CC site at Delamere Forest Nr. Chester is open all year.


not exactly in the south of england, though! :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree.The New Forest and area has aleady reached saturation point in season (Tried driving though Lyndhurst during the day in summer)? and there's a real need for out-of-season accommodation for the likes of us. 

Trouble is with the addition of the new CC site the Forest will be even more crowded in summer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Roundhill is my favourite, too. We love the space offered, walking directly from site, and a convenient location.

Can anyone familiar with Roundhill suggest similar sites we might try further afield?

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Can anyone familiar with Roundhill suggest similar sites we might try further afield?

Dave[/quote]

Delamere Forest Cheshire!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Can anyone familiar with Roundhill suggest similar sites we might try further afield?
> 
> Dave


Delamere Forest Cheshire!![/quote]

I'm beginning to think you've got a financial interest there!  8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It was response to a request for something further afield.
Head up here,contrary to belief South of Watford, we don't eat our young anymore and the cobbles have been removed from the M6!! :lol: :lol: 
As for financial interest the site is one of the latest from the Camping and Caravanning Club. Chester is a fine place to visit as well.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bigfoot 8) Was only joking, really! I saw the reports about this site in the club magazine - when we have more time we'll get up there. Haven't been to Chester since we lived in Market Drayton, er.... 28 years ago. 

I'm actually heading north tomorrow, but north easterly - to Scarborough for work (in the van), I think they eat everything there......


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Best fish and chips I've ever had was on the East coast lots of good chippys.
Black puddings sweet bread and lambs fries for breakfast MMM
BTW the Delamere site has very green credentials.
!


----------



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

My favourite site in the Forest is Aldridge Hill.
Minimum facility site, ie cold tap and CDPs, but to sit there in the evening or early morning looking across the heath and to see the deer as I did last week is amazing.
During off peak times it is veeeery quiet and peaceful too.
Weekenders soon change that though.


----------

